# Fuciderm gel - Ouch. Advice please.



## Mongoose11 (2 March 2013)

Dog has licked one side of his paw raw, no obvious cut or trauma but the licking has caused infection by the looks of it. Vet prescribed a collar and fuciderm but I am having major issues applying it. He gets very stressed and tries to bite  

I gather it stings but has anyone had such a bad reaction? I can barely get any on before he is so stressed I give up, he wouldn't and doesn't want to bite properly but he is warning us that it really bloody hurts! 

Should I persevere or just give up and have him wear the collar to stop the licking and allow it to dry up?

Vet said if he doesn't stop then he will have X-rays to check whether anything is broken that he is trying to comfort but she couldn't feel anything obvious and he isn't lame.....


----------



## Luci07 (2 March 2013)

mine did the same last week. I tried to keep it clean but she kept licking it raw again. Vet looked and said the digit was not broken, neither was the nail bed damaged. In my dogs case she was given antibiotics and rimadyl - so pain relief and anti inflammatories. I gave up with the hood as she was so utterly miserable with it on, and just kept her in in for 3 days and off that paw. I did consider bandaging it to stop her licking but found that just keeping an eye on her and stopping her sufficed. The gel though should not hurt as my dogs have had applied to small abrasions? Toe healed rapidly (thought I was somewhat miffed with said dog as she had been to the vet for their annual prepaid check up 2 days previously and at that time, the paw just looked a little sore on top. 2 days later it is very swollen!)


----------



## 2Greys (2 March 2013)

i used in on an infected lump between my dogs toes, he wasn't keen on application but didn't seem any worse with the fuciderm than when i was drying the paw,it was a faff with gloves on. i put a sock on paw after which reduced his attempts to lick it, but i could use a muzzle rather than lampshade for times when couldn't trust him not to bother it.


----------



## sonjafoers (2 March 2013)

My lot went through a phase of getting wet excma & were prescribed Fuciderm by the bucket load. It does seem to work really well and we always keep a tube now so we can nip any hot spots in the bud.

I've never really known them to complain massively about having it put on, they don't really like it because wet excma is so painful so they hate it being touched, but they don't seem to create too much fuss about the Fuciderm itself.

If you can persevere I would try because from the experiences I've had over the years it really does work. 

Good luck with it.


----------



## 2Greys (2 March 2013)

if 2 people available we found feeding tasty treats did help distract while other person tackled the paw.


----------



## CAYLA (2 March 2013)

Its actually very soothing(In use it myself when I get an itchy flare up on my neck (generally stress) or any other itchiness but as fuciderm is steroid based it takes the itch/soreness away almost immediately and heals it within days. 
He is probably pretty peeved that you are doing anything with the irritation to be honest as he wants desperatley to lick at it himself and he would lick the cream straight off I would persevere or if its so bad to he point you re realy struggling just let the wound dry out (stopping him getting at it is obs the best deterrant the cream just aids the healing process) of which the hood will stop him.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (2 March 2013)

Put on collar first so he can't see, hold his head wedged under your arm, apply cream. Be strict with the collar.


----------



## Mongoose11 (3 March 2013)

Thanks all, it appears that me holding a sausage for him to nibble on while husband gets the paw, takes the stingy ouch away


----------



## moppett (4 March 2013)

my dog had the same issue with her paw a while ago! she went mad trying to lick and nibble them, quite distressed as if something on them was irritating her or madly stinging/itching - she made them bright pink and was footsore for a good 7 days. I rang the vets, gave her piriton for 3 days which helped - but it wasn't a cure. I didn't have a collar so I bandaged the worst paw so she couldn't get to it-  and touch wood shes fine now but I never did work out what caused it!


----------

